# Inter-company transfer



## damo new life (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Just need a bit of advice.

I am currently working for a US company in the UK office but I want to transfer to the canadian office just outside Toronto. I just need to know how to approach the visa situation.

Firstly do I need a visa since I will be working for the same company but just in a different location?

If I do need a visa how do I approach it, Does the canadian office apply for the visa for me and if so what visa do they apply for and how long will it take??

Any advice would be greatly appreciated, thanks.

Damian.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

damo new life said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just need a bit of advice.
> 
> ...


You will need a TWP (Temporary Work Permit). This is achieved by the Canadian branch applying for a Labour Market Opinion (LMO). If granted (not guaranteed) you can then apply to immigrate to Canada. Probably will take 3-6 months.


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> You will need a TWP (Temporary Work Permit). This is achieved by the Canadian branch applying for a Labour Market Opinion (LMO). If granted (not guaranteed) you can then apply to immigrate to Canada. Probably will take 3-6 months.


I too am transfering to Canada with a multinational company. I am currently seconded from the UK to an office in Dubai, after the move I will be seconded fron the UK to an office in Canada. If your company transfers its employees regularly they will have a process that they follow. The Intracompany Transfer Visa, so I have been informed, is a relatively simple process. No LMO is required, the Visa can be valid for up to 3 years with a possible extension of a further 2 years. In which time you can obviously apply for PR through the Experience route. I have also been told that if your company knows the process the visa can be sorted in a matter of a week or so. The company I work for are sorting my visa through Intracompany Transfer, my wife will get an Open Work Permit and my kids will be sponsored as well. There is a section on the CIC website that explains who is eligible for this type of visa and how to apply for it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

dannyx said:


> I too am transfering to Canada with a multinational company. I am currently seconded from the UK to an office in Dubai, after the move I will be seconded fron the UK to an office in Canada. If your company transfers its employees regularly they will have a process that they follow. The Intracompany Transfer Visa, so I have been informed, is a relatively simple process. No LMO is required, the Visa can be valid for up to 3 years with a possible extension of a further 2 years. In which time you can obviously apply for PR through the Experience route. I have also been told that if your company knows the process the visa can be sorted in a matter of a week or so. The company I work for are sorting my visa through Intracompany Transfer, my wife will get an Open Work Permit and my kids will be sponsored as well. There is a section on the CIC website that explains who is eligible for this type of visa and how to apply for it.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you for that information. I was not aware of this process and my apologies for the wrong information to the Original Poster.


----------



## dannyx (May 26, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Thank you for that information. I was not aware of this process and my apologies for the wrong information to the Original Poster.


No worries Auld Yin, your experience and advice has been informative to me in the past as well.


----------



## LyndsayB (May 4, 2010)

My husband was transferred here by his company using the process described by Dannyx. It was very straight forward and quick - from us making thew decision to go to the day we moved was less than 3 months and could have been quicker if I hadn't had to work out my notice with my own company. He has been granted a 3year temporary work visa and it was all taken care of my the Toronto office of his company. 

However the downside of this quick process was that it was not possible for me to get an open work visa in that time. I could only get a visitors permit which means that I can not work at all in Canada. This was not a problem for us as it was always the intention that I would take some time out to look after our daughter and work out what I want to do (I was a lawyer in the UK but found it pretty uninspiring so was ready for a change). We are now going to apply for PR as soon as possible which will allow me to work just as soon as I discover my calling! If your wife does want/need to work my understanding is that the process can take quite a bit longer although it is still doable through the ICT route. Good luck.


----------



## Vuk (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello,

Am planing to move same way as LindsayB,just from Serbia to Canada.
My question is ,if i get 3 years temporary work visa,can i apply for PR with this visa?
And after what time as well?

I read on some pages that this visa can not be used as mechanism to get PR and that it can be extended to maximum of 7 years and that after that time i need to go out of Canada?

Any advise from ppl who went trough this would be more then welcome,thank you upfront !


----------

